# Is it worth butchering old goats?



## GoatCrazy86 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have two wethers that are probably 6 or 7 years old. They were bought as companions for my horse who has since passed. Thinking about having someone come over and butcher them. Is it worth it for goats that are "aged?" as in will the meat be too tough etc. Any input appreciated... this would be my first experience


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Absolutely!

I would recommend grinding all the meat so that you can use it for burgers, meatloaf, "shepherd's pie", tacos, and, my favorite, breakfast sausage!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely worth it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod:


----------



## GoatCrazy86 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks. My two are pretty large... was thinking of finding someone local who butchers deer


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I would recommend grinding all the meat so that you can use it for burgers, meatloaf, "shepherd's pie", tacos, and, my favorite, breakfast sausage!


You are forgettin jerky! . Paul got him a "jerky canon"... dont even get me started on the laughter of this thing. Lol. It is like a HUGE HUGE cookie press. I even told him i coulda bought im a really good cookie press cheaper and i could use it too. But it uses ground meat to do. He made some with the goats we processed and it was really good!

Remember the jerky that used to be beside the slim jims in the grocery? I think the same company made it. They all think me nuts when i say this but there really used to be one cause my boys used to like it. I just cannot remember the brand only where it was. They were kinda in "stick" form but no casings.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

grind and jerky! YUM YUM!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I can't wait to butcher a wether sometime. I have never had fresh meat and quite frankly HATE meat because of it..... when it's been in your freezer for years it just doesn't taste very good.


----------



## Alan p (Jun 18, 2020)

I have a couple 2 year old bucks. I was considering banding them and feeding them for a few months and butchering for ground meat, sausage, and jerky. Has anyone done this? They are large framed and have some muscle but they won’t get fat because they are always running the fence next to the does. They weigh around 140 how much weight do you think they should gain in a couple months of being fed? I’d like to put 30-40 lbs on them. (90% plus boer breeding)

Any thoughts?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't think banding & feeding will buy you much, if anything. They will still run the fence for the next few months. I would just butcher them now before full rut comes in. We've had bucks up to 4 years old processed as ground meat and no issues with flavor.


----------

